# Foster kitties need home in Tampa Fl



## Olya (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello all
I am fostering a bunch of kitties right now...I mostly do TNR, but every once in a while end up with frendlies and kittens
Currently, I have 3 adorable females for adoption, all spayed:
Calico, torti and a gray tiger. All young females. 

If anyone interested, or have a friend who is looking for a kitty, please let me know: olyagrove at gmail 
Here are a few pictures of my fosters...not all posted yet
http://picasaweb.google.com/OlyaGrove/FostersMarch2008

Thank you

Olya


----------

